# Christmas; yes I said Christmas at Delamere Forest



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

After visiting this C&C club site a couple of times already; I've booked to stay there over the Christmas period (23rd-28th Dec.)
It is a newly made site this year; despite good reports in most of the motorcaravanning and camping press they don't have many bookings yet for Christmas.

The site managers are very helpful and are hoping to organize festivities for all to enjoy (60's theme night is one suggestion).
*Contact telephone no. is 01606 889231 *(This not in the Club directory)

High season C&C fees apply and club membership is not obligatory; units over 26ft are difficult to site.

Chester is a short train ride away (station is next to site).
Delamere forest Visitor's centre is a pleasant walk away( try the fruit cake ...mmm).

Come and enjoy; PM me if you are coming maybe we can organise something ourselves.

Pam aka Bella


----------



## Grandma (Jan 25, 2006)

I was looking for somewhere for Xmas! Will think about it. I have booked Delamere Forest for 12 nights starting from 21st Oct so will suss it out. (half term) It is handy for me as just down the M6 from the Heysham Ferry.


----------

